# Handheld GPS ???



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

I am looking to get a handheld GPS to use for hunting and fishing. I don't want to break the bank on one. Any suggestions for $200 or less? Just want to do basics on it like marking fishing locations,holes,cover etc and for use for hunting spots too. Any input will be appreciated. Lookin at the Etrex HC to start with. Thanks


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i got this 3 years ago and worked good for a while but this last year it just wouild not lock in on sattlites,thank god i got a new graft with gps


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Ya can't beat a Garmin etrex


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Ditto for the Garmin Etrex. Used mine for 3-years. Easy on batteries, too.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Garmin 60csx for under 200....cant beat this one for the money. just read the reviews, youll see. I have one and it has been very reliable. Good battery life too with rechargable sanyo eneloops

Well amazon used to have them for 200 new last year. The 76csx is the same thing just different case that floats. Its the boaters version of the 60csx. Also the lowrance H2o is a nice lil unit that seems to be user friendly and accurate. I have used one on the ice before with navionics. Put us on the structure and we caught fish.


----------

